# 2015 Nissan Rogue Brake Lights Not Working



## Tao1123 (May 24, 2018)

Hello,

When I hit the brakes the third light comes on but the left and right lights do not. The dash does not show any errors. I think this has to do with the relay and or brake switch. Can anyone confirm this is correct and does anyone know the locations of said components?

Thank you,


----------



## 871012wang (May 25, 2018)

It's a brake switch to me. It's like a 1.5 inch long switch under your brake paddle.


----------



## BingeDS (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm having the same problem. It wasn't the brake switch for me. Any other way around this? It would be a great help.

Thank you


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

The brake light circuit has fuses, have we checked those, or swapped in a new bulb?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Tao1123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> When I hit the brakes the third light comes on but the left and right lights do not. The dash does not show any errors. I think this has to do with the relay and or brake switch. Can anyone confirm this is correct and does anyone know the locations of said components?
> 
> Thank you,


Check the ground points for the left/right stop light circuit; make sure the ground points are tight and clean of any oxidation. With the brake pedal depressed, check for 12v at the feed wires to the LH/RH lamps. If there is *no* voltage, check the harness connection at the *BCM* (body control module). The BCM is located under the dash on the driver's side. The BCM provides the power to the lamps; the LH/RH lamps and the third lamp are separate runs to the BCM.

It's possible the BCM may have to be reset which can be done by the Nissan dealer using a Consult tool.


----------



## ProfessorSmartazz (Jan 28, 2020)

TAKE IT TO A REAL NISSAN MECHANIC. You guys have no authorization to be touching these things, or giving advice thereto.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

ProfessorSmartazz said:


> TAKE IT TO A REAL NISSAN MECHANIC. You guys have no authorization to be touching these things, or giving advice thereto.


*Who are you referring to?* The *OP* or the r*est of us* who are trying to help folks that post situations about their vehicles; that's a major purpose of this forum! This forum is not a repair garage, just a place for opinions. A lot of members on this forum are trained Nissan mechanics. If you feel that way about the members here, then maybe you shouldn't be here.


----------



## ProfessorSmartazz (Jan 28, 2020)

rogoman said:


> *Who are you referring to?* The *OP* or the r*est of us* who are trying to help folks that post situations about their vehicles; that's a major purpose of this forum! This forum is not a repair garage, just a place for opinions. A lot of members on this forum are trained Nissan mechanics. If you feel that way about the members here, then maybe you shouldn't be here.


You're right it's not a repair garage. But the people who ask questions on here are coming in lieu of going to one themselves, and attempting to do anything they can to avoid one....which could not be less advisable. 

And I am one of those actual Nissan techs whom you invoked. I am a car doctor, and can not stand to see the equivalent of backwoods home remedies being played out for issues that there are literal trained professionals available whose actual job this is.


----------



## hahahah (2 mo ago)

ProfessorSmartazz said:


> You're right it's not a repair garage. But the people who ask questions on here are coming in lieu of going to one themselves, and attempting to do anything they can to avoid one....which could not be less advisable.
> 
> And I am one of those actual Nissan techs whom you invoked. I am a car doctor, and can not stand to see the equivalent of backwoods home remedies being played out for issues that there are literal trained professionals available whose actual job this is.


hahahahahhahahahahaaahah


----------

